# thanks to the people who helped with lighting ideas



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks to help from people on this forum we are now all led lighting with 2 voltage stabilisers which work very well , although for some reason the roof spots were on a different circuit altogether not on the lighting circuit at all. next job solar power. want to get everything ready for next year, we plan to do a France trip


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I've fitted two LEDs to our main lights, but not sure where I need to wire the voltage stabilisers - do they go in the feed to the light switches or do I need one per switch? Any idea of best source of these and what type I need to get for a 20w equivalent LED.
Thanx


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

i just put 1 into the lighting out put from my power unit, and on the other ceiling spots on a different circuit i fitted 1 behind the switch, just got to add up how much power you have on the circuit as the regulator is only 1 amp ( 12w at 12volt )


i'm learning this now :wink:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought that the latest LED's did not require anything more than pushing them into the holes my Quartz Halogen had just come out of. Thats what I have done and they work just fine.
Alan


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Mine work without regulators too.

I replaced 10 watt GU10s with 2.4 watt warm white leds and they are much brighter.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine are self regulated too. I just ripped out the 9watt 4 pin florries and put a 2 pin 12 volt socket in place.

























All my spots were just a straight forward lamp swap


----------

